
House panel to move forward on Stop Online Piracy Act - dekayed
http://www.itworld.com/networking/232591/house-panel-move-forward-stop-online-piracy-act
======
joshuahedlund
"the amendment would prohibit courts from issuing orders that harm the DNS,
and it requires a government study on the impact of the bill on the DNS"

I love how the Washington version of potentially scaling back a bill involves
requiring a new government study...

